# MedKoder info



## bobbett05 (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about MedKoder? I have a phone interview tomorrow and can't find out much from the BBB, etc.


----------



## Lucile (Jan 7, 2013)

*medical abstractor*

very good people, growning business, the owners have been in the coding business for years


----------



## ddiazvelez (Jan 9, 2013)

how did the phone interview go, what kind of Qs did they ask?  I am persuing part-time with them and would be interested in knowing and being prepared for my phone interview. 
thanks.


----------



## LoriCox (Mar 25, 2013)

*MedKoder*

I am just now seeing this post and I know its aged but I wanted to reply.

I have been working with MedKoder for almost 6 months now. The owner is fantastic, really cares about his employees. Yes, it is a new company but growing very fast! Great benefits for full time employees and opportunites are available for part time as well.

If anyone should have additional questions about the company, I would be happy to speak with you.


----------



## zanalee (Mar 25, 2013)

are they still hiring? is this a remote position? I would like more information if yes to both questions, Thank you..


----------



## LoriCox (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes this is a remote position. I am not sure if they are still hiring at this time but feel free to visit the website www.medkoder.com and click on career opportunites to submit your resume.


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (May 10, 2013)

LoriCox said:


> I am just now seeing this post and I know its aged but I wanted to reply.
> 
> I have been working with MedKoder for almost 6 months now. The owner is fantastic, really cares about his employees. Yes, it is a new company but growing very fast! Great benefits for full time employees and opportunites are available for part time as well.
> 
> If anyone should have additional questions about the company, I would be happy to speak with you.



I'm just wondering the details on the benefit package they have. What type of insurance, how many weeks of vacation, etc. Also what is the work load like??


----------

